# R/O Pay in 1957



## Vic Heaney (Nov 2, 2009)

This came up in conversation the other day. I was asked what my pay was when I first went to sea as a 17-year old Sparky in 1957. 

Inflation has so befuddled my mind that I could not remember the answer. I am thinking it was about £1 a day - is that right?


----------



## Keith Adkins (Apr 21, 2006)

I started in 1958 and my pay for the first month was £28, and got a pay rise after that first month to £32 - my cup it did runneth over!!!
So yes you are about right!
Oh happy days
Keith


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Agreed, I started at the Watt Memorial in 1956 and the literature said £28 per month.
When I joined Marconi in April 1958, I got £32 per month and I seem to remember getting a pay rise to £34 or £36, before I had finished my six months as a junior.
As you say, as a 16/17 year old it was fantastic. Especially after existing on a grant of £80 per annum (I lived at home) which covered my fees and daily bus fare. plus working Saturdays as a van boy for the last six months 15/- a day plus a stack of tips, it was a bakers van going door to door.
Wow life was good. (K)
Cheers Bob


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

I started in 1956 at the princely sum of £24 a month but it went up almost at once to £26 a month due to a national pay rise. Marconi then decided I could afford to pay back more of the advance they had given me to buy uniforms etc.
After 6 months at sea it went up again but I can't remember by how much. As a teenager I too thought this was great.
We were limited to £8 a month in subs etc on the ship's account.


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

When I joined Marconi in 1958, the subs were as you chose between £8, £12 and £16 per month.  As I was paying back my uniform advance at £8 per month, and sending my Mother £8 per month (good wee guy), I got £8 per month which left £4 per month for tax etc. It was enough. A year later, when I had the princely sum of about £40 per month and had long since re-paid my uniform loan (3months it took) I actually upped the anti to £12 per month and went off on an 8 month trip on the Canadian coast when I discoverred that I got an allowance of £12 per month cost of living, payable on board by the shipping company. Holy smoally, I was ready to buy Canada.
Had a great pay off that trip.
Cheers Bob (Jester)


----------



## Vic Heaney (Nov 2, 2009)

This came up because my wife and I are off on a trip to Peru soon. Because we have both wanted to go there for so long, we have really pushed the boat out (no MN pun intended) and we are going on a luxury trip, best hotels. 

I remarked to the travel agent that this trip is costing what would have been about 20 years pay when I first started work, in fact at a time when I already had the desire to go to Peru.

That really got me thinking about how things have changed, what people earn now compared with then, how much more things cost now compared with then, and is anybody better off?


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

I felt well off then, but I was living with my parents so all my left over pay was my own. 
When I went ashore in 1964 I was earning about £1200 a year and I can remember the Vauxhall workers being awarded a pay rise that took them up to about the same and we thought that was a lot for a production line worker.
A mortgage of about £2000 seemed a lot but affordable and with a family to support things were not so easy. There was a mood of optimism and it was possible to pick and choose jobs. 
So I suppose people did feel better off then than they do now.


----------



## Robinj (Jul 20, 2005)

In 1960 my pay was £38 per month with IMRC


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

Marconi Feb 1962 - £38-17-6 per month.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

AEI April 1963 - £40/10/- per month

David
+


----------



## Barmyclaresdad (Nov 24, 2005)

Started withMarconi in Hull, June/July 1959. £37/month


----------



## Vic Heaney (Nov 2, 2009)

Seems like it was increasing in leaps and bounds around that time.

I think the link at the end of my posts was not working. Ted Sandle, with his 36 years inside a 73 year old body, could be interested in having a look at it. Last year, at the age of 70, I walked back through my life, from the house where I now live, in the French Pyrenees, to the house where I was born, in Blackpool. I took 70 days and arrived on my 70th birthday. 

I did it to raise funds for Pancreatic Cancer UK, and have now written a book about the walk (and much else) - all the proceeds are going direct to Pancreatic Cancer UK.

Just click on the link for details.


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

Does anyone know what the rate was for 3rd R/O in 1943 ? Bg----rd if I can remember !!(?HUH)


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

My wage in 1957 was £1 per week - I was a paperboy !!!


----------



## searover (Sep 8, 2007)

*R/O pay in the "old" days*

Marconi pay in late 1953 was £21/10s. Signed off my first 3 month deep sea with 6/8d after deductions - not enough to get home.


----------



## marco nista (Jan 29, 2008)

> jimg0nxx
> Marconi Feb 1962 - £38-17-6 per month.


I joined AEI in August '61 & the wage was the same.
It had recently risen from £32 a month & I felt RICH.

Odd how some things stick in your mind, I spent a summer break from radio school as deck boy with London & Rochester on the FAIENCE & the wage was £4-2-7d a week.

Forgotten a helluva lot since, I have to think hard to get my ships in the right order in the 60s & 70s & have to look at my notebook & slides [wish I'd taken more] to trigger memories of some of the trips.

73s

Marco


----------



## Ivor Lloyd (Jul 18, 2005)

As far as I can remember my pay in 1942 as 3rd R/O was £9-17-6d per month. This was augmented by a War Bonus of £10 a month whilst at sea.

Ivor lloyd


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

Ivor Lloyd said:


> As far as I can remember my pay in 1942 as 3rd R/O was £9-17-6d per month. This was augmented by a War Bonus of £10 a month whilst at sea.
> 
> Ivor lloyd


Thanks Ivor- would have thought we were worth more than that!!!(POP)


----------



## fred watson (Sep 24, 2010)

I signed on for Siemens, we thought that was one up from the Marconi men but the pay was the same. £28 per month and I thought, at 17, I was well paid.
Fred Watson


----------



## Trevorw (Jun 5, 2006)

Joined Marconi in March 1957 on £24.10.00 per month. Left in 1957 on (I think) £38 per month. Joined Blue Funnel and started immediately on £49 per month! Do you wonder so many of us went Direct Employed?


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

Trevorw said:


> Joined Marconi in March 1957 on £24.10.00 per month. Left in 1957 on (I think) £38 per month. Joined Blue Funnel and started immediately on £49 per month! Do you wonder so many of us went Direct Employed?


Your experience was more or less mine, but I was hesitant in posting as I was surprised at the pay difference on joining BF. I thought my memory was faulty.The other plus of course, for me , was the regular leave.


----------



## fred watson (Sep 24, 2010)

to Trevor W
Yes. I did one year on British ships and then went freelance. Got a Norwegian tanker that payed me £90 per month and round about that sum was the going rate for quite a few years. Loved the variety of nations I sailed with and the crews. I was always made to feel at home. I feel lucky that I was at sea at that time. Lots of opportunity and variety.
Fred W


----------



## Trevorw (Jun 5, 2006)

holland25 said:


> Your experience was more or less mine, but I was hesitant in posting as I was surprised at the pay difference on joining BF. I thought my memory was faulty.The other plus of course, for me , was the regular leave.


How right you are - From 1955 - 57 with Marconi, I had less than two months leave, and my Discharge Book substantiates this.
With Blue Funnel/Glen Line, I had two months in my first six months, and after that, they gave me two months off when I got married!
I also remember in Marconi, if you were lucky enough to get a decent ship on a regular run, the only way to kep her was to do your own coasting when it got back to the UK.

With BF, immediately we arrived in the UK, on came the coasting crew and off we went on a month's leave!


----------

